# Her first flight



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont normally post vids and certainly not cute kiddy ones but Prof posted this earlier on "another forum". I know some of you will enjoy this. So funny.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What a delightful child


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

I wish my missus enjoyed flying as much as this little one does, on one trip I had to do a not so gentle avoiding manoeuvre that frighten her! Big time! She thumped me three times before I could show her the aircraft that nearly hit us, but she still wasn't happy&#55357;&#56832;. So now try and only do gentle turns to the left if possible, as she doesn't like being closest to the earth in a turn, go figure !


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

flyinghigh said:


> I wish my missus enjoyed flying as much as this little one does, on one trip I had to do a not so gentle avoiding manoeuvre that frighten her! Big time! She thumped me three times before I could show her the aircraft that nearly hit us, but she still wasn't happy��. So now try and only do gentle turns to the left if possible, as she doesn't like being closest to the earth in a turn, go figure !


As an ex PPL myself, I can understand her fear. The first time I was taken up in a small aircraft, the doors seemed mighty flimsy to me and incapable of stopping me falling out. The seat belt chest straps crossed the 'wrong way' compared with a car, and I didn't feel at all safe.

I solo'd after 6 hours and soon stalls and spins were being done regularly (spins did merit underwear changes though.

I reckon if your missus did some stick-time, it would occupy her mind and help her a lot. If she just did yoke without the pedals, it would teach her how to fly straight and level. Maybe she is also frightened about you becoming ill mid-flight and how she would cope, so some instruction is very worthwhile.

Hope all that doesn't sound patronising, it isn't meant to be.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

There is only one difference between me and that child! I would be screaming with terror! Sorry, two differences! I would also be voiding myself at both ends!!! Lovely kid though:grin2:

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

flyinghigh said:


> I wish my missus enjoyed flying as much as this little one does, on one trip I had to do a not so gentle avoiding manoeuvre that frighten her! Big time! She thumped me three times before I could show her the aircraft that nearly hit us, but she still wasn't happy��. So now try and only do gentle turns to the left if possible, as she doesn't like being closest to the earth in a turn, go figure !


Sounds like another one to leave at home > >


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

tugboat said:


> I reckon if your missus did some stick-time, it would occupy her mind and help her a lot.


This is not a euphonium euphemism, btw!> Such activities can be distracting while flying (though I bet Geoff Nicholson tried it!)


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

tugboat said:


> This is not a euphonium euphemism, btw!> Such activities can be distracting while flying (though I bet Geoff Nicholson tried it!)


I like it!:grin2: but highly unlikely with my missus as she would have to unbuckle herself to reach me over the throttle quadrant :laugh:

She has done some stick time but always kept diving towards the ground for some reason, she prefers to read her kindle until we arrive at our destination but as I said she was taken completely by surprise by a very quick wing over that unsettled her>


----------

